# WQHD mit 1080 ti?



## MickHH (3. Juli 2018)

Moin,

mein Kumpel ist davon absolut überzeugt, das er mit eine 1080ti noch mehr "Grafikleistung" aus seinem WQHD Monitor herausholt. Bisher hat er eine 1080 GLH gehabt.

Wir haben uns richtig angelegt in der Dikussion. Da ich meinte, das er mit der GLH alles abdeckt und es nicht noch besser und schöner werden kann.

Es könnten mehr FPS heraus springen, aber das wäre völlig irrelevant. Wenn er die Mehrleistung auch nutzen möchte müsste er auf einen 4K Monitor umstellen.

Habe ich damit Recht gehabt oder muss ich doch entschuldigen???


Danke


----------



## HisN (3. Juli 2018)

Graka zu 95% oder mehr ausgelastet: 40% schnellere Graka brinkt Punkte.
Graka keine 95% ausgelastet: Schnellere Graka bringt keine Punkte.

Mit 4K hat das nur am Rande zu tun. Man kann die Leistung der Graka ja zwischen Bildqualität und FPS aufteilen und man bekommt jede Graka klein. Es geht immer schöner, wenn man denn möchte.

Verkehrte Welt?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bastian123f (3. Juli 2018)

Mit den richtigen Reglern bekommt man die 1080TI auch in Full HD klein. 

Das muss dein Kumpel wissen. Will er in WQHD spielen mit möglichst vielen FPS, oder in 4k mit weniger FPS.

Ich kenne viele Leute, die in Full HD mit einer 1080TI unterwegs sind und alle Regler auf Maximum haben. 

Aber dass man wegen so einer Grafikkarte auf ein 4K Bildschirm umspringen MUSS, stimmt so überhaupt nicht.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (3. Juli 2018)

Ein klares "kommt drauf an". Also auf die Spiele und auf den Monitor, also Hz und Sync. Du sagst ja nicht, WAS ihr mehr rausholen wollt und was ihr euch damit erhofft.

Mit hohen zweistelligen Frameraten, ich sag mal um die 80,  hat man bereits ein ziemlich flüssiges Bild. Darüber steigt der Geilheitsgrad nicht mehr direkt proportional mit der Framerate. Klar wäre eine 1080 Ti besser für 4K, aber ein Rückschritt auf 60 Hz wäre mir das nicht wert.

Ich selbst spiele mit einer GTX 1070 auf einem WQHD-Monitor mit 144 Hz und G-Sync. In vielen Spielen ist die Framerate dreistellig und der Rechner gleichzeitig leise. Für mich das ideale Setup.


----------



## Tolotos66 (3. Juli 2018)

Ich finde eine 1080ti in WQHD schon seeehr schick. Ich bin da mit einer 580 unterwegs und trotzdem zufrieden. Meine Motto ist auch eher WQHD mit >60 FPS, statt UHD mit <60FPS. Außerdem sind viele "Verschönerungen", die eine 1080ti in die Knie zwingen könnten, nicht wirklich wichtig und man kann Diese getrost ohne Einbußen weglassen.
Gruß T.


----------



## MickHH (3. Juli 2018)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Ein klares "kommt drauf an". Also auf die Spiele und auf den Monitor, also Hz und Sync. Du sagst ja nicht, WAS ihr mehr rausholen wollt und was ihr euch damit erhofft.
> 
> Mit hohen zweistelligen Frameraten, ich sag mal um die 80,  hat man bereits ein ziemlich flüssiges Bild. Darüber steigt der Geilheitsgrad nicht mehr direkt proportional mit der Framerate. Klar wäre eine 1080 Ti besser für 4K, aber ein Rückschritt auf 60 Hz wäre mir das nicht wert.
> 
> Ich selbst spiele mit einer GTX 1070 auf einem WQHD-Monitor mit 144 Hz und G-Sync. In vielen Spielen ist die Framerate dreistellig und der Rechner gleichzeitig leise. Für mich das ideale Setup.



Mit welchem Monitor bist du unterwegs.

Die Frage stelle ich deswegen, weil ich mir überlege von meinem Samsung 32 Zoll 1440p auch mit 144Hz zu einem mit G sync zu wechseln. Gibt es da etwas ab 30 Zoll und mit 144 HZ ab WQHD oder Ultra Wide, finde derzeit nichts. Allerdings stelle ich mich bei der Suche oft dämlich an


----------



## PCGH_Manu (3. Juli 2018)

MickHH schrieb:


> Mit welchem Monitor bist du unterwegs.
> 
> Die Frage stelle ich deswegen, weil ich mir überlege von meinem Samsung 32 Zoll 1440p auch mit 144Hz zu einem mit G sync zu wechseln. Gibt es da etwas ab 30 Zoll und mit 144 HZ ab WQHD oder Ultra Wide, finde derzeit nichts. Allerdings stelle ich mich bei der Suche oft dämlich an



Ich selber habe einen 27-Zöller mit IPS-Panel. Es gibt genau zwei Modelle mit 32 Zoll, WQHD und G-Sync: LCD-Monitore im Preisvergleich - Ich vermute mal, dass beide das gleiche Panel haben.


----------



## JoM79 (3. Juli 2018)

Wie sollen die das gleiche Panel haben, wenn der eine curved ist und der ander andere nicht?


----------



## PCGH_Manu (3. Juli 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wie sollen die das gleiche Panel haben, wenn der eine curved ist und der ander andere nicht?



Dann hab ich wohl falsch vermutet...


----------



## IICARUS (3. Juli 2018)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Ich selbst spiele mit einer GTX 1070 auf einem WQHD-Monitor mit 144 Hz und G-Sync. In vielen Spielen ist die Framerate dreistellig und der Rechner gleichzeitig leise. Für mich das ideale Setup.


Das kann ich mit meiner 1070er und einem UWQHD Monitor bestätigen. 



MickHH schrieb:


> Mit welchem Monitor bist du unterwegs.
> 
> Die Frage stelle ich deswegen, weil ich mir überlege von meinem Samsung 32 Zoll 1440p auch mit 144Hz zu einem mit G sync zu wechseln. Gibt es da etwas ab 30 Zoll und mit 144 HZ ab WQHD oder Ultra Wide, finde derzeit nichts. Allerdings stelle ich mich bei der Suche oft dämlich an


Bei mir ist es ein Dell AW3418DW mit 100 Hz, bzw. mit OC läuft es bei mir sehr gut mit 120Hz.
Mir war es aber wichtig auf 21:9 Format zu gehen und 1440P zu haben. In dieser Preisklasse war mir dann auch wichtig G-Sync mit dabei zu haben.


----------



## facehugger (3. Juli 2018)

Ich spiele mit meiner GTX 1080@2000Mhz in WQHD und vermisse... nix. Allerdings reichen *mir persönlich* 60 Fps zum glücklich sein (Vsync). Dazu kann ich eben mit hohen/sehr hohen Details leben (wenn die Power doch mal knapp werden sollte) statt immer ultra haben zu müssen:

Warum immer Ultra-Details? V3.0 [User-Special von Ion]

die GTX 1080 ist mMn für WQHD schon eine sehr gute Wahl, klar zaubert die GTX 1080 Ti noch ein paar mehr Frames auf den Moni. Allerdings würde ich mit dieser Karte mind. auf die nächste Gen (Turing/Ampere...) warten...

Gruß


----------



## MickHH (4. Juli 2018)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Das kann ich mit meiner 1070er und einem UWQHD Monitor bestätigen.
> 
> 
> Bei mir ist es ein Dell AW3418DW mit 100 Hz, bzw. mit OC läuft es bei mir sehr gut mit 120Hz.
> Mir war es aber wichtig auf 21:9 Format zu gehen und 1440P zu haben. In dieser Preisklasse war mir dann auch wichtig G-Sync mit dabei zu haben.



Ist bei der Leistung GSync oder auch Freesync noch entscheidend? Denke das macht doch sehr viel Sinn wenn man Grakamässig weniger gut unterwegs ist, oder?$ Das sind echt geteilte Meinungen. Die eine Seite sgt, bei einer 1080 ti benötigt man kein Gsync mehr anderen sagen, gerade dann ist es nochmals ein gutes Plus


----------



## MickHH (4. Juli 2018)

Samsung C32HG70 bei notebooksbilliger.de 

Kollegen habe ich, aber es scheint doch klar bessere zu geben! Wäre ein Wechsel zu einem anderen Gerät sinnvoll oder tut sich auf dem Level nichts mehr grossartiges. Bin mit ner Trio 1080 ti unterwegs


----------



## IICARUS (4. Juli 2018)

Es kommt immer auf die eigenen Bedürfnisse an.

Ich habe relativ hohe Settings eingestellt, könnte sie aber noch höher setzten und dann bekomme ich meine Grafikkarte auch klein.
Auch eine 1080 TI bekommst du klein wenn hierzu die Regler ganz nach rechts gesetzt werden.

Habe früher kein G-Sync mit 120Hz gehabt und bin damit gut zurecht gekommen.
Schalte ich jetzt G-Sync ab komme ich auch noch mit meinen 120Hz  gut zurecht, daher sehe ich es nicht unbedingt als MUSS an.
Aber es zu haben ist nicht fehl am Platz, weil damit die Hz an die tatsächlich erreichten FPS ständig angepasst werden. So laufen dann FPS und Hz Synchron.

Bedeutet... es muss nicht das selbe Bild mehrfach bezogen auf die Hz ausgegeben werden.
Beispiel: Denn 100FPS bedeutet 100 Bilder pro Sekunde und die Aktuallesierungsrate in der selben Zeit wäre aber ohne G-Sync bei z.B. 120 Bilder(Hz). Um von 100 FPS auf 120 HZ(FPS) zu kommen müssten gleiche Bilder, also einige Bilder mehrfach wiedergegeben werden.

Da ich über 800 Euro ausgeben wollte war mir am ende schon wichtig G-Sync mit dabei zu haben.
Zudem war ich auch Neugierig darauf, da ich es zuvor noch nie hatte.


----------

